# Rubik's Cube 2.0 Released



## Yoheicube (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All

Rubik cube 2.0 will out at the end of February.
this is licensed Seven Towns and (C) Rubik 2006 and pre-saled in Japan.

this cube is two new points.

one is this isn't use sticker but tiles.
more one is inner changes ball core.
http://rubikcube.jp/feature/rubiks_renewal.html

3x3x3 picture is here.
http://rubikcube.jp/products/rubiks/rubiks26.html

2x2 is here.
http://rubikcube.jp/products/rubiks/rubiks25.html


Surprisingly,Though it is released in Japan, it is not Japan color pattern but world color pattern.
I guess, many Japanese cuber use world color pattern cube now.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats interesting. Just imagine if Rubik's took over the speedcubing market .


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 8, 2013)

lol wot


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 8, 2013)

Ball core? Hm.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 8, 2013)

Just to let you know it says the 3x3 is 2079 yen which is 14.24 pounds or 22.51 dollars.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 8, 2013)

looks good. i'll have try it.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting, I was expecting more of a Dayan copy with torpedoes.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, corner cutting is overrated anyway.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 8, 2013)

That 2x2 core looks like the lanlan core that is used on the 4x4.

Does it have removable caps so one can tension the cube? (yes you can even slightly tension the 4x4 lanlan ball core).


----------



## SenileGenXer (Feb 8, 2013)

So this early this year we get the PanShi, we get a v-cube 4 that may or may not be good, and umm... we get this. Interesting times.

Made far more interesting by the legal instruments the old guard has crafted to protect themselves. Hope they don't use those but instead get it in gear to have an actual innovation war.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh wow, interesting mechanism. The detachable sunken tiles/stickers is especially new, and I don't think I've seen a 3x3 ball core like that before (although I could be wrong). I doubt it'll take over the speedcubing world but it would be awesome if they improved the turning quality of the official cubes. (And here's hoping they put a bit of lube in at the factory  )


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 8, 2013)

The made it easier for people who can't solve it, now they don't have to pull the stickers of, they just can do the caps on and off.


----------



## SpeedCuberMod (Feb 8, 2013)

Wtf hahaha ? JK. It looks like a smooth cube..but not corner cutting "freak" haha


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 9, 2013)

Looks like it has embedded tiles on it.


----------



## Ickathu (Feb 9, 2013)

interesting looking... I'll probably wait until some people review it before I buy it. I think that'd be cool if Rubik's actually had a good speedcube, comparable to a dayan


----------



## uniacto (Feb 9, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> interesting looking... I'll probably wait until some people review it before I buy it. I think that'd be cool if Rubik's actually had a good speedcube, comparable to a dayan



that's most likely not going to happen.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 9, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> interesting looking... I'll probably wait until some people review it before I buy it. I think that'd be cool if Rubik's actually had a good speedcube, comparable to a dayan



Agreed and not like the walmart cubes where its like 1 out of 50 that are good finger trickable right out of the box.


----------



## Yoheicube (Feb 9, 2013)

Package is here.
3x3x3
http://news.mynavi.jp/photo/news/2013/02/07/130/images/002l.jpg

2x2x2
http://news.mynavi.jp/photo/news/2013/02/07/130/images/004l.jpg

New 2x2x2 is smaller than now cube.
New is 46mm. Now is 57mm.
http://news.mynavi.jp/photo/news/2013/02/07/130/images/006l.jpg 

Rubik Cube is sold before 33 years in Japan.
This year is The 33rd anniversary.
33 is like 3x3x3.
So i guess this cube is pre-saled in Japan.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 9, 2013)

the tiles look really nice, I might get one just to have it.


----------



## Owen (Feb 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Agreed and not like the walmart cubes where its like 1 out of 50 that are good finger trickable right out of the box.



I had one of those, but I gave it to my friend a couple years ago. I kinda want it back


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

I posted this info on TwistyPuzzles and according to people there this cube is already out.

I wonder if the OP erred, but I have no clue. It's strange to me in any case.

Here is that thread: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25047

is there anyone that can shed light on this?


----------



## TimMc (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice. Hopefully the smoother new version with tiles gets more people into cubing.

I wonder how consumers will react to a smooth cube with tiles. Would the demand for cubes with stickers drop to a point where manufacturers can't justify production runs to produce anything but tiled cubes? (i.e. 10k or so speedcubers left without a supply of "speed cubes").

"I used to pull the tiles out and put it back together LOL!" <-- next gen ^_^

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 9, 2013)

wow, new 3x3, i wanna get one lol


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 9, 2013)

Owen said:


> I had one of those, but I gave it to my friend a couple years ago. I kinda want it back



I'm saying any Rubik's brand 3x3 that you would buy at the store


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good to see it's finally public knowledge. I've had a couple of prototypes since last summer. I might try to compare the pics to my versions later to see whether my comments would actually be relevant any more. I made several recommendations to Seventowns.

A quick one-line review: Much better than the old ones!

EDIT: Here's a short video


----------



## kasochi (Feb 9, 2013)

I welcome the new mechanism, but I'm sorry dear Japanese color-scheme seems to be close to extinction.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

OK. that is fast for a Rubik.

I must have missed this but you CAN change the tensions on this?


Mind.. I LOVE how our desks are the same.. drink on left, keys mouse and stuff same as here, buncha cubes, bottle a lube on there. The only thing missing on yours is the camera and the box of tissues. And I don't have a mat lol


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> OK. that is fast for a Rubik.
> 
> I must have missed this but you CAN change the tensions on this?
> 
> ...


You can't change the tensions on the one in my video.

I am missing a camera on my desk because the camera is filming the video...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah yes of course! *duh on camera*

Not tensionable? BIG mistake by Rubik's if you ask me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 9, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ah yes of course! *duh on camera*
> 
> Not tensionable? BIG mistake by Rubik's if you ask me.


I'm expecting another announcement fairly soon relating to this
Remember that these storebought cubes are sold to millions of people around the world. They can't deal with thousands of people playing around with tensions with no idea what they're doing and then complaining that the cubes fall apart


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 9, 2013)

kasochi said:


> I welcome the new mechanism, but I'm sorry dear Japanese color-scheme seems to be close to extinction.



Isn't it just two sides of interchangeable tiles you have to rearrange to get the Japanese color scheme?


----------



## monkeytherat (Feb 9, 2013)

Ball core? Hm.


----------



## elrog (Feb 9, 2013)

I am not sure what makes the circular core any better than a regular one, but it does look cool. I do like the idea of tiles. I still think the Zanchi or Guhong will be hard to beat, but that 2x2 design looks very promising. I don't have a 2x2 (I just do double moves on my 4x4), and I am will probably get one like this when I decide to get a 2x2.

EDIT: It is a problem that it is not tensionable. Another problem I see is the tiles falling out. You'd have to have a way to keep them in good and still be able to come out when you want them to. I don't see any anti-pop system in it either. The Zanchi's edge shape allows it to have much less pops without hindering anything else, so why not add that to the design? I would love to have a cube made out of extremely durable plastic, with tiles that stay in well, is tensionable, and has a good design. I think it would also be cool to be able to order custom colored tiles or textured tiles that would fit into the cube. I think someone should make something like this so I could get one . Would that 2x2 design be waterproof because its all plastic?


----------



## MEn (Feb 9, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> That 2x2 core looks like the lanlan core that is used on the 4x4.
> 
> Does it have removable caps so one can tension the cube? (yes you can even slightly tension the 4x4 lanlan ball core).



The ball core is not a LanLan mechanism, it is a Rubik's Brand mechanism.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 9, 2013)

MEn said:


> The ball core is not a LanLan mechanism, it is a Rubik's Brand mechanism.



BTW I think that his would be close to this one https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=93 which looks like the Rubiks brand 4x4 turned into a 2x2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 9, 2013)

MEn said:


> The ball core is not a LanLan mechanism, it is a Rubik's Brand mechanism.



You misread.

You say is not.
I said LOOKS LIKE.

I am not saying it is.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 9, 2013)

lol, so according to a few on twistypuzzles, this breaks the V3 patent for the design.

Verdes vs Seventowns will be fun to watch, but I doubt anything will happen

As for the cube itself, it's nice to see a mainstream speedcube


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 9, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> lol, so according to a few on twistypuzzles, this breaks the V3 patent for the design.
> 
> Verdes vs Seventowns will be fun to watch, but I doubt anything will happen
> 
> As for the cube itself, it's nice to see a mainstream speedcube



I remember that war a couple of years ago


----------



## uniacto (Feb 9, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I remember that war a couple of years ago



was it not Dayan vs Seventowns?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 9, 2013)

uniacto said:


> was it not Dayan vs Seventowns?



It was, not Verdes and Seven Towns.


----------



## aznanimedude (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Rubik Cube 2.0*

And seven towns was being torpedoed. And general Patton was involved


----------



## cubernya (Feb 10, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> And seven towns was being torpedoed. And general Patton was involved



Haha yes...this is how I remember ben explaining it


----------



## Zubon (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a bit late to enter this thread but I can give a quick translation.


It says that the new improved cube will go on sale in mid-February this year.
It is already listed on Amazon.co.jp for 1435 yen plus shipping but is not for sale until February 21st.

http://www.amazon.co.jp/メガハウス-ルービック...L5WG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1360464218&sr=8-2

Three main features:

Point1 There are no stickers.
We use molded plastic tiles that are placed into recesses so they are flush with the sides of the cube.

The plastic tiles themselves are colored so you never have to worry about the color rubbing off.

Point2 Advanced internal mechanism
Smoother rotation. The mechanism will not pop, no matter how loose the cube becomes.

Point3 Compact design
The 2x2 ver2.0 is 11mm smaller when compared to the previous version. This makes it easier to turn.
Note: The dimensions of the 3x3 have not been changed.


If you want any other cube-related Japanese translated, I will be happy to help.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 10, 2013)

theZcuber said:


> Haha yes...this is how I remember ben explaining it



nah it was v-cubes torpedoing dayan


----------



## AUFT (Feb 10, 2013)

Hmm... Rubik's brand might actually be worth giving a try now.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 10, 2013)

Zubon said:


> I'm a bit late to enter this thread but I can give a quick translation.
> 
> snip
> 
> If you want any other cube-related Japanese translated, I will be happy to help.




thank you!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 10, 2013)

A Rubik's 3x3 that looks like it might be good? Never thought I'd see the day, I might actually consider getting this.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 10, 2013)

But still not tensionable from what I understood. Bummer.. if you ask me. It could just be perfect if it were!


----------



## Pheromone (Feb 10, 2013)

How would I go about buying this in America?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 10, 2013)

You would wait until American stores have it in stock.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks cool to me. I think i want one.


----------



## Hermanio (Feb 13, 2013)

So is this the cube they were working on for 5 years?


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> But still not tensionable from what I understood. Bummer.. if you ask me. It could just be perfect if it were!



So, the core is still riveted instead of screwed? Come on, Rubik!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think they should scrap the ball core. Standared core's success has been proven by the likes of the Zhanchi. If Rubik's would produce a Zhanchi clone, and not try and come up with their own thing, then we might be getting somewhere.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 13, 2013)

No-one seems to give the definitive answer on that one though.. still waiting.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 13, 2013)

I think it is adjustable. At a comp I was speaking with a representative from seventowns and they kept giving clues and they said one of the changes was that you can adjust the tensions


----------



## kasochi (Feb 15, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Isn't it just two sides of interchangeable tiles you have to rearrange to get the Japanese color scheme?



It seems tiles are stuck, so you can't rearrange color-scheme easily.


----------



## crappycuber (Mar 5, 2013)

does anyone know about the release of this puzzle it started selling on the 21st (amazon) but so far nothing on Rubik.com or anywhere else, is there anyone who may have ordered or who knows more about this puzzle because i am really interested but my attempts to find any information has not had any results yet.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 5, 2013)

crappycuber said:


> does anyone know about the release of this puzzle it started selling on the 21st (amazon) but so far nothing on Rubik.com or anywhere else, is there anyone who may have ordered or who knows more about this puzzle because i am really interested but my attempts to find any information has not had any results yet.



So far its only in Japan at the moment


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So far its only in Japan at the moment



Are there any video demos available?


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Agreed and not like the walmart cubes where its like 1 out of 50 that are good finger trickable right out of the box.



None of wal-marts cubes are finger trickable out of the box...

Only like 1 - 100 are good after lube and breaking in.


----------



## Zeotor (Mar 25, 2013)

The 3x3 is now available at HKNowStore here.

The 2x2 is there too, here. It has also been here on the official Rubik's website for a while.


----------



## TP (Mar 25, 2013)

Zeotor said:


> The 3x3 is now available at HKNowStore here.



Damn, that´s expensive. 24$ for a cube that´s probably not much good. Still, would be fun to try one just to see how it compares to the first version and other cubes.


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 10, 2013)

*Rubik Cube 2.0*

It's been out for awhile now is there any reviews


----------



## Brest (Apr 10, 2013)

[youtubehd]QR8SCg10oLA[/youtubehd]


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 14, 2013)

I am tempted to buy this cube. I just want to see some more video's. Anyone else on the forum has this cube?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 14, 2013)

It looks so fast D:


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 16, 2013)

Bump, anyone has the cube? If not.. if no one in a speedforum has this cube I highly doubt it will sell billions of cubes as the Rubiks 1.0 did LOL


----------



## kasochi (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't have this cube, but I have had a opportunity to touch one.　IMO, it's not good cube for speedcubing(, but good as a puzzle).
Not smooth, difficult to disassemble, fixed color-scheme(western), decent corner cutting.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 16, 2013)

I seriously doubt that they care at all about speed cubers. They will want to get it in all the big toy stores and ship millions of units, not mess around with a niche market of a few thousand.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, and after the Kaoshi post I do not feel the need to buy this cube  Too expensive for just a so so cube.


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 20, 2013)

So they're using a ball core now? Also, I guess this is the end of the "I just peel the stickers off" comments by non cubers.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> So they're using a ball core now? Also, I guess this is the end of the "I just peel the stickers off" comments by non cubers.



Hmm.. I think people are still going to say that for decades to come yet


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Hmm.. I think people are still going to say that for decades to come yet



Most noncubers don't say "I just peel the stickers off" they say "I once peeled the stickers off". New storebought Rubik's cubes doesn't make people aged 5-100 forget their first attempt. Also I feel like a huge amount of people don't have storeboughts as their first cube.


----------



## kcl (Aug 20, 2013)

Inb4 next generation "I used to pry the tiles out.."


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw a vid of a guy getting some fast solves on this.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 20, 2013)

That's cool. I saw a vid of someone getting fast times on a cube lubed with honey.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 20, 2013)

It's not a speedcube. I've been chatting with a Rubik's social director, he said it isn't. In this video you can see it turns smoother but is still hard to turn. [video=youtube_share;xLus4DkXeGg]http://youtu.be/xLus4DkXeGg[/video]


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm 90% sure I should be keeping this secret, but who cares:



Spoiler



Rubik's interviewed me at World Championships. They let me try this cube (Rubik's 2.0), and it was pretty crappy, but better than the original. Corner cutting still kinda suffered. But here is the juicy stuff:



Spoiler



After the interview, a Rubik's representative lady had another cube for me to try and she recorded a solve of me using it. It was a Rubik's speedcube. I turned it, and oh my god. It was actually really good. It felt somewhat like a Fangshi without the sandy feeling. It was fast and insanely stable. I knew it wouldn't pop for its life. I think it also had tiles (or did I confuse it with the other one?) and it definitely had adjustable screws. iirc the corner cutting was fairly good (1 piece or 45 degrees). My solve was 12, which sucked, but it was also the second day of worlds right after multi BLD and I was not so great that day. I got a 13.99 average that day, so I guess that was good for Saturday. But here's what you guys won't believe:


Spoiler



The cube was unlubed and untensioned, totally out of the box. That's right. It was faster than my 55mm zhanchi, and this thing was completely out of the box. Now just imagine how amazing a lubed cube would be.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm 90% sure I should be keeping this secret, but who cares:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Just wow. A Rubik speedcube? Mind is blown.

So, there is a Rubik 2.0 and besides that an actual Rubik speedcube?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Wow. Just wow. A Rubik speedcube? Mind is blown.
> 
> So, there is a Rubik 2.0 and besides that an actual Rubik speedcube?



It's weird. I wish I saw the mechanism, and I wish I could've solved it more. All the other interviewed people were probably noobs because when I told the lady it was my 9th comp, she was rather surprised.

Yep, never thought the day would come... Probably won't be out so soon, though. ;(


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm 90% sure I should be keeping this secret, but who cares...etc


Over 6 months ago I got 2 different Rubik's prototypes. One was the new storebought. A few months ago the idea of new storebought was made public, so I made a video of a decent few solves on the prototype (it's embedded somewhere before on this thread, or you can find it on my yt channel). However, I didn't mention that I had another cube on my shelf...I have asked Chrisi (from Seventowns) what the situation is now. Hopefully I can make a video of the other cube.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Over 6 months ago I got 2 different Rubik's prototypes. One was the new storebought. A few months ago the idea of new storebought was made public, so I made a video of a decent few solves on the prototype (it's embedded somewhere before on this thread, or you can find it on my yt channel). However, I didn't mention that I had another cube on my shelf...I have asked Chrisi (from Seventowns) what the situation is now. Hopefully I can make a video of the other cube.



You have it?! :O 

Show the mechanism!


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm 90% sure I should be keeping this secret, but who cares:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you serious? Wow, can't wait to hear more about that!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh I think I may as well mention that I have been given a couple (speedcubes) to try and they're not awful good (it's too noisy, too locky, one set of springs don't work, and the ones that do work have little give, there's little centre flexibility, not enough turning resistance. but the stickers are good). I have spoken to the designer but he seems reluctant to change his ways.

The fast solves you have seen of it may have been me; I suspect they wouldn't have notified me before using my video.

I'm surprised some of you have mentioned it is good. Perhaps I received old ones.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> The cube was unlubed and untensioned



It was most likely lubed and certainly tensioned (how could it not be?).


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> It was most likely lubed and certainly tensioned (how could it not be?).



The current non-ball core Rubik's brand has rivets and can't be tensioned like the one you would find at a toy store back in 2010.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 20, 2013)

The rubiks 2.0 still sucks.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> The current non-ball core Rubik's brand has rivets and can't be tensioned like the one you would find at a toy store back in 2010.



That's still tensioned. Just usually not very well, and probably not re-tensionable (I've always suspected that you could at least push the rivets deeper).



MaikeruKonare said:


> The rubiks 2.0 still sucks.



Why/how? And where have you tried one?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Stefan said:


> It was most likely lubed and certainly tensioned (how could it not be?).



Because the Rubik's representative lady gave me the cube and told me it was completely like new when you get it, out of the box, unlubed, and untensioned. 

Maybe I exaggerated a teeny bit when I said it was up to par with top speedcubes, but I can still see it being many peoples' mains. And if it is lubed/broken in/tensioned it might dominate. It never locked up on me and it was rather fast. The plastic was just soo much better.


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Because the Rubik's representative lady gave me the cube and told me it was completely like new when you get it, out of the box, unlubed, and untensioned.
> 
> Maybe I exaggerated a teeny bit when I said it was up to par with top speedcubes, but I can still see it being many peoples' mains. And if it is lubed/broken in/tensioned it might dominate. It never locked up on me and it was rather fast. The plastic was just soo much better.



Wow!
Moyu will still be cheaper, though.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Because the Rubik's representative lady gave me the cube and told me it was completely like new when you get it, out of the box, unlubed, and untensioned.



Plenty of (assembled) cubes these days come already lubed. The days when they really came unlubed seem long gone (years ago). Is it possible she didn't really know?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2013)

rj said:


> She's a _representative. _She couldn't not know.



The guy I met prepared the cube for me by screwing them in all the way. Well at least he knows the chemical formula for differential oil. Also the designer doesn't know how to solve a cube.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

5BLD said:


> The guy I met prepared the cube for me by screwing them in all the way. Well at least he knows the chemical formula for differential oil. Also the designer doesn't know how to solve a cube.



Geez, how would he even know what would make a pleasing mechanism then? That seems kinda ridiculous. And screwing in all the way? Lol.

Where could we find a vid of you using the 2.0? It would be interesting to see the M-slice performance on it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 21, 2013)

Cheesecake Here is a video of Daniel Seppard doing some demo solves of the Prototype of the 2.0 3x3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp9oKT5BsBo


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 21, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Cheesecake Here is a video of Daniel Seppard doing some demo solves of the Prototype of the 2.0 3x3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp9oKT5BsBo



Thank you kind sir. But I was actually hoping for a vid of Alex solving because he uses Roux like me. T


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 15, 2013)

*"Rubiks" Speedcube coming soon (Looks Terrible!)*

On the front page of rubik's.com they are showing off the new puzzle, watch the video.
http://www.rubiks.com/


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm interested to try it, but I wonder what the sphere is in the middle of the core? Support for the corners' feet to glide along?


----------



## lunchmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

New main


----------



## CubezUBR (Oct 15, 2013)

not news... we have know a long time


----------



## rj (Oct 15, 2013)

Videos have been made of this cube already. Google "Rubik's 2.0"


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well this might be Rubik's shot at all the 12 new 3x3s that came out after the Panshi!!


----------



## cannon4747 (Oct 15, 2013)

lol it looks a bit like the mf8 legend crossed between a v-cube (as far as the centers go). did anyone like that? did anyone actually buy that?


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sebastian Meyer - interesting.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Sebastian Meyer - interesting.



interesting indeed


----------



## Bhargav777 (Oct 15, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Sebastian Meyer - interesting.



Sebastian for mayor? Sure! Why not!


----------



## EMI (Oct 15, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Sebastian for mayor? Sure! Why not!



Meyer is a relatively common last name in Germany... (more common than Weyer at least)


----------



## Wassili (Oct 15, 2013)

"World champion and general cubic hero Feliks Zemdegs beats off other cubers" haha really..? No one at Rubik's noticed this? xD


----------



## Carrot (Oct 15, 2013)

I have it and it's crap.


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I have it and it's crap.


I've tried it and it kinda sucked.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 15, 2013)

While we're pointing out errors on the Rubik's website, I might as well point out the link at the botton of this page.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have it and it's decent


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B3ML5WG...UTF8&colid=2B60GPDYCRHEG&coliid=IP9AUES16IYVN


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 16, 2013)

56 Bucks for that? Hell No.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 16, 2013)

lolrubik'sbrand


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2013)

RubrumAqua said:


> 56 Bucks for that? Hell No.



Right now it's at $12 on Amazon.


----------



## MWilson (Oct 16, 2013)

$12 plus $19 shipping is what I'm seeing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2013)

Dominate said:


> $12 plus $19 shipping is what I'm seeing.



you're right Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## ToastyKen (Nov 23, 2013)

*Official "Rubik's Speed Cube"*

In the "it's about time" dept, just saw this announced on Facebook: 
Official "Rubik's Speed Cube" now on sale:
https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=126

Anyone try this before? Did they have anyone in the speedcubing community beta test it I wonder?

Apparently Rubik's has been selling a speed cube in Japan only for a number of years now, as briefly mentioned in this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...lled-my-CyU!!!&p=186195&viewfull=1#post186195
not clear to me if this is the same or different.


----------



## KongShou (Nov 23, 2013)

ToastyKen said:


> In the "it's about time" dept, just saw this announced on Facebook:
> Official "Rubik's Speed Cube" now on sale:
> https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=126
> 
> ...



I've tried it at UK championship.

It's nothing special.


----------



## Chree (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone said this got passed around at World's by a Rubik's rep. From what I remember them saying, it felt pretty good, but not any better than other speedcubes on the market. Still, I'll probably pick one up eventually.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 23, 2013)

Rubik's needs to eliminate their previous model entirely. This is the one cube that people actually want from them.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 24, 2013)

Johnny said:


> This is the one cube that people actually want from them.



Which is debatable. I'd only buy this if a.) it's easily available and b.) if they're usable for YCDTRC.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, if it's good for YCDTRC looks good. Tensionable, finally.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Yeah, if it's good for YCDTRC looks good. Tensionable, finally.



What is YCDTRC?


----------



## Genesis (Nov 24, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> What is YCDTRC?



You can do the Rubik's cube?


----------



## AlexCube (Nov 24, 2013)

How do you take it apart?


----------



## speedpicker (Nov 24, 2013)

Edges and Corners come out the normal way, the core has a couple of tabs on it which allow you to take it apart to get at the springs, and then if you unscrew the centres you can change them.


----------



## stensgaard (Nov 24, 2013)

If anyone finds the 'speed cube' one in an EU store please let me know!


----------



## JunkyCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

Check out cyoubx's video on it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQVp_B9mAxQ&list=LLnvL7LFfMLoAXGh5SeuAiEw


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok, where can I order? (besides Rubiks.com)


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah $15 cube plus $13 shipping is a bit silly when they have nothing else I would want to add to the order.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 24, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah $15 cube plus $13 shipping is a bit silly when they have nothing else I would want to add to the order.



That's still a good price when Australians have to deal with the *US Price x 2 = AU Price* rule for products that are stocked and sold locally. Sometimes it works out cheaper to import the same product from New Zealand + shipping.

Tim.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah $15 cube plus $13 shipping is a bit silly when they have nothing else I would want to add to the order.



And it is without trackingnumber. If it was with tracking I might have considdered..


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 24, 2013)

ToastyKen said:


> In the "it's about time" dept, just saw this announced on Facebook:
> Official "Rubik's Speed Cube" now on sale:
> https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=126
> 
> ...


is it the one with the new core ?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

Genesis said:


> You can do the Rubik's cube?



Oh right I know it now and that solution guide was the one that I learned from.


----------



## thesolver (Nov 24, 2013)

Is it gonna be available in local stores just like the old ones or are they going to sell it only through their website.
Their shipping charges are outrageous.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

thesolver said:


> Is it gonna be available in local stores just like the old ones or are they going to sell it only through their website.
> Their shipping charges are outrageous.



I don't know I just asked that question on Rubik's official Facebook Page.


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 24, 2013)

Dayam.
It's actually good!


----------



## kcl (Nov 24, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Dayam.
> It's actually good!



If someone mods the centerpiece then.. This could actually become a popular cube.. Maybe


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 24, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> If someone mods the centerpiece then.. This could actually become a popular cube.. Maybe



I have acutally considered to buy this just to mod the centerpieces. The performance is obviously light years ahed of previous Rubik's brands, and in terms of feel, it looks like it is exactly my type of cube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 25, 2013)

Didn't you already post that video on the last page Michael? And someone else did too. 

_Edit:_ Nevermind, this was the untensionable version. Sorry.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2013)

I wonder what their marketing plan is for this. Although I doubt it will happen, I hope they don't have TV commercials for it. That could create a whole new breed of noncubers.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I wonder what their marketing plan is for this. Although I doubt it will happen, I hope they don't have TV commercials for it. That could create a whole new breed of noncubers.



From their perspective, it would be a pretty solid marketing strategy though. A lot of aspiring cubers would see that there's this new cube that makes it easier to get fast times, and chances are they have no clue these already exists, so they'll buy them. And unless they stumble upon something like this website when they are looking for a solution, they will just happily keep their cube and recommend it to everyone, potentially minimizing sales of other brands in coming generations.


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I wonder what their marketing plan is for this. Although I doubt it will happen, I hope they don't have TV commercials for it. That could create a whole new breed of noncubers.



We were all noncubers once.


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

It has wings. Fangshi knockoff?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> We were all noncubers once.



I am not passing judgment on noncubers, but on anything that gives noncubers the wrong impressions about cubing. I think that a commercial for a Rubik's speedcube (if not perfectly executed) could easily lead noncubers to believe the wrong things about cubing.

I think the real problem lies in giving a company that has demonstrated a lack of understanding of the speedcubing community the power over people's perception of the activity.


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I am not passing judgment on noncubers, but on anything that gives noncubers the wrong impressions about cubing. I think that a commercial for a Rubik's speedcube (if not perfectly executed) could easily lead noncubers to believe the *wrong things about cubing*.
> 
> I think the real problem lies in giving a company that has demonstrated a lack of understanding of the speedcubing community the power over people's perception of the activity.



I'm genuinely curious (and not trying to give you a hard time) about what you mean by "wrong things." Could you please expand on that? If you don't want to, that's okay.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

rj said:


> It has wings. Fangshi knockoff?



*facepalm* 

This looks literally NOTHING like a fangshi. It's a ball core, the edges are completely different, as well as the corners.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> I'm genuinely curious (and not trying to give you a hard time) about what you mean by "wrong things." Could you please expand on that? If you don't want to, that's okay.



If the commercial emphasizes the speed of the cube, general passersby might be led to believe that how fast a cube is determines how fast you can solve it. Most noncubers fall into two main categories: the people who think that speedcubers are geniuses and the people who think that anyone could solve a cube fast if they read the manual. A commercial for a new fast Rubik's cube could cement the views of the latter group.

There is also the unavoidable issue of people assuming that every speedcube is a Rubik's 2.0, but I think that that would be intentional.

I'm not trying to put any blame on Seven Towns/Rubik's. Just complaining about how in general the media has not been kind to the perception of speedcubers.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm impressed by the cyoubx review.

Has Rubik's actually made a good cube? 

Also y no florian


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> This looks literally NOTHING like a fangshi. It's a ball core, the edges are completely different, as well as the corners.



I know, but it has wings... 

I just saw a similarity. More likely they got the concept off the Zhanchi, and modified it beyond recognition.


----------



## Owen (Nov 25, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> the people who think that anyone could solve a cube fast if they read the manual. A commercial for a new fast Rubik's cube could cement the views of the latter group.


Is this not correct though? Anyone can learn to learn to solve a cube fast.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 25, 2013)

Owen said:


> Is this not correct though? Anyone can learn to learn to solve a cube fast.



I should have said "just by reading the manual" rather than "if they read the manual." I'm talking about those people who see you solve the cube in 20 seconds and then say it's not impressive because you clearly just read the instructions that come with the cube.


----------



## Chree (Nov 25, 2013)

The man's got a point. Rubik's has dropped the ball on their advertising and PR before. I'm thinking about their failure to recognize World Records set by people using Non-Rubik's Brand cubes... the Seven Towns trademark case and poor handling of the blowback from the speedcubing community. I wouldn't put a poorly crafted commercial full of misinformation and exaggerated promises past them.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 25, 2013)

rj said:


> I know, but it has wings... I just saw a similarity. More likely they got the concept off the Zhanchi, and modified it beyond recognition.


The DaYan Megaminx is a knockoff of the MoYu WeiSu because it has stickers :/


----------



## ottozing (Nov 25, 2013)

lol shengshou weisu


----------



## LNZ (Nov 25, 2013)

I think I saw this cube at a Games World store. I saw it selling for $20 AUD..

I thought about buying it. But as I spent over $130 for a SS10, I did not.


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 25, 2013)

LNZ said:


> I think I saw this cube at a Games World store. I saw it selling for $20 AUD..
> 
> I thought about buying it. But as I spent over $130 for a SS10, I did not.


Was that the one in Adelaide Arcade?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 25, 2013)

However they market it, the availability of this cube is likely to cause a significant growth in the speedcubing community. They will reach many people who have no idea speedcubing exists. Depending how aggressive their marketing is, that growth could be huge, and rapid...


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 25, 2013)

With little or no marketing, I'm not sure it would increase popularity in speedcubing that much though. My first cube was a normal Rubik's brand, and I obviously got into speedcubing anyway. I think it is in most peoples nature to see how fast they can solve it once they know they can do it at all, and that is speedcubing right there. If anything, I sadly predict this could just decrease the interest in other brands as these cubes are good enough for many people that might have otherwise considered other options. And unless they heavily market it, this cube will probably be bought by the same people that would buy a regular Rubik's brand. But with heavy marketing it might increase the interest a little though, as people with and old cube at home might think this cube will automatically make them faster, just as buying a professional bowling ball will automatically make you get 300's and so on.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 25, 2013)

BrainOfSweden said:


> With little or no marketing, I'm not sure it would increase popularity in speedcubing that much though.


Of course, but this is Rubik's. Why would they even bother bringing the thing out if they're not going to market it? It's just speculation, but I don't believe they care about today's speedcubing market. It's just tiny compared to their mainstream. My guess is that they think the concept of speedcubing is appealing enough, supported by all the content out there about it, that if they put this cube in the major stores and get the mainstream more excited about speedcubing they can drive a new wave of interest in their puzzles.


----------



## windhero (Nov 25, 2013)

IMO this cube will not be used by the current speedcubing community as there are currently better options, but it's great that Rubik's is taking us into account! This will definitely help more people get interested in speedcubing and raise awareness in general. Maybe the current myth that all cubers are brainiacs will slowly fade away in public opinion.

The original rubiks cube doesnt exactly make most people want to learn how to solve it faster, as solving it fast is a pretty unpleasant experience.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 25, 2013)

The Hungarian Open will be this weekend. I think you might find this interesting (this is from the news sent to the registered competitiors):

"(...) As you can see on the time schedule there will be an unofficial 3x3x3 event with prize money. You can compete, if you advance into the official 3x3x3 final, but you don’t have to. During this event the WCA regulations will be followed, but the results won’t be official. The only criterion of competing is to use an original, new type Rubik’s Cube, which will be provided by the Rubik Studio."

I'm curious about the results...


----------



## LNZ (Nov 25, 2013)

No, it was at the Westfield Marion store.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 25, 2013)

Genesis said:


> You can do the Rubik's cube?



wazza?


----------



## thesolver (Nov 25, 2013)

The Rubiks 2.0 (untensionable) is already in local stores in many parts of the world.
Waiting for the speedcube.
I'd like to keep a Rubik's brand speedcube in my collection.


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> The DaYan Megaminx is a knockoff of the MoYu WeiSu because it has stickers :/



:fp. I think they got the concept from dayan. You really think they came up with it independently?


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 25, 2013)

rj said:


> :fp. I think they got the concept from dayan. You really think they came up with it independently?


 haven't they said they've been working on it for like 6 years? I think they are quite capable of making this on their own. It really has no resemblance to Dayan cubes.


----------



## kcl (Nov 25, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> haven't they said they've been working on it for like 6 years? I think they are quite capable of making this on their own. It really has no resemblance to Dayan cubes.



Or any cube for that matter. Only thing that looks remotely like a speedcube is the ball core..


----------



## cyoubx (Nov 25, 2013)

Erm, I believe the mechanism is basically the V-Cube 3 patent, bar the core.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 25, 2013)

lets see this


----------



## rj (Nov 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> lets see this
> 
> View attachment 3264
> 
> View attachment 3265




Hmmm....
I see. I have a Vcube 3 and it's nothing like this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 26, 2013)

rj said:


> Hmmm....
> I see. I have a Vcube 3 and it's nothing like this.



I do to and just watch this and see http://youtu.be/K8v4zrPpuRk?t=9m7s


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone heard anything more about the new speedcube? Mine should be coming in Monday and it looks promising.


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 8, 2013)

How do i adjust the tension?


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 8, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> How do i adjust the tension?



yeah how do yo ajust the tansions?


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 8, 2013)

NZCuber said:


> How do i adjust the tension?



The speedcube comes with removable center caps which you can tension the cube from there. The 2.0 does not have center caps if it isn't the speed cube version.

Edit: now that I think about it, due to the confusion, should there be a separate topic for the new speed cube?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## stensgaard (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone tried to cut/shorten/replace the springs in the 2.0 to make it move more like the speed cube?


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 9, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Has anyone tried to cut/shorten/replace the springs in the 2.0 to make it move more like the speed cube?



Well there is a speedcube version so doing so could be fixed by buying the speed cube.. I'd like to see how a center piece mod to fix reverse corner cutting would turn out


----------



## Renslay (Dec 9, 2013)

The slow cube is not for the speedcubing community, it's for common people, younger children, elders, etc. I think it is a requirement for being really stiff, unpoppable and durable. And it also has to be tight - if you have a loose cube, there is a huge temptation to take it (or break it!) apart. So I completly understand why they did the slow cube in this way.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 9, 2013)

Renslay said:


> The slow cube is not for the speedcubing community, it's for common people, younger children, elders, etc. I think it is a requirement for being really stiff, unpoppable and durable. And it also has to be tight - if you have a loose cube, there is a huge temptation to take it (or break it!) apart. So I completly understand why they did the slow cube in this way.



THIS GUY is saying exactly what I have thought all along. Anybody who thinks they just did this to make us buy the slightly more expensive speedcube version is full of it. Rubik's (seven towns, whatever) made it this way on purpose: With the intention of a long lasting cube. After all, no serious speedcuber has stayed with the same cube longer than a year at most as their main. So they don't get the full use out of it, in which case it eventually breaks apart and becomes unusable (this has happened with an OPZ of mine.) The purpose of the speedcube is exactly that. But the longer lasting tighter version is just so it lasts longer. Some people still have Rubik's brands that are easily 20 years or older, I've got a friend whose Mom used to cube back when it was cool in the 80's and she still has one. (Antique cube!)


----------



## cubizh (Dec 10, 2013)

Renslay said:


> The slow cube is not for the speedcubing community, it's for common people, younger children, elders, etc. I think it is a requirement for being really stiff, unpoppable and durable. And it also has to be tight - if you have a loose cube, there is a huge temptation to take it (or break it!) apart. So I completly understand why they did the slow cube in this way.


I really don't understand why is stiffness a requirement. The idea of performing a movement is the undelying base for a twisty puzzle. If doing the movement involves difficulty in execution up to the point of being painful, I don't see how that benefits the brand and the puzzle itself. 
When you buy rollerskates, you do want them to roll with ease, not have them completely stiff, affraid people may fall if they use it. They have a proper age limitation (like a rubik's cube) and if people don't respect their usage, the rollerskates company isn't being sued because someone hit their head while wearing them. (is it?)
Concerning poppability, the modern popping prevention designs furthermore with extremely tight tensions are as unpoppable as a rubik's stiff cube. If someone *really* wants to pop a cube, it's possible to pop no matter what kind of cube it is. Comparing the necessary effort of a kid wanting to swallow a piece from a stiff rubik's to one of the modern mechanism cube at a really tight tension is generally the same. "Accidents" will happen no matter what kind of stiffness it is.
About durability I think they have made an improvement for the better in using plastic tiles instead of stickers. Contributes to durability cleanliness and neat feeling of the puzzle for the general audience. Hope they don't come off easily or kids will have a field day eating them like skittles!
I've always felt the regular Rubik's cube to be a very high missrepresentation of what a cubing puzzle should be for its potential users.
I feel the ordinary people that buy a cube (young or adult) want to be able to use it more than 5 moves without hurting and throwing it aside in frustration and boredom. That doesn't help sales and popularity at all in my view. But, of course, there are applications for stiff cubes. Rubik's cubes are used in physical therapy patients with problems in their hands forcing them to move faces to produce movement. That's an acceptable market for the puzzle, but it's still a very niche market when compared to the global market.
Nevertheless, I'm happy that there's a faster alternative by Rubik's. By the looks of it, it's not as perfect as it could be, but anything that is geared towards regular people using them without hurting is good.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 10, 2013)

Renslay said:


> The Hungarian Open will be this weekend. I think you might find this interesting (this is from the news sent to the registered competitiors):
> 
> "(...) As you can see on the time schedule there will be an unofficial 3x3x3 event with prize money. You can compete, if you advance into the official 3x3x3 final, but you don’t have to. During this event the WCA regulations will be followed, but the results won’t be official. The only criterion of competing is to use an original, new type Rubik’s Cube, which will be provided by the Rubik Studio."
> 
> I'm curious about the results...



If this is a Seven Towns marketing strategy, I'm not sure I understand the purpose. Current speedcubers aren't going to switch to a Rubik's 2.0 even if they are forced to use this in an unofficial competition. Maybe new cubers wouldn't know the difference, but wouldn't they notice the top cubers getting significantly worse times on these? I just don't see how this is good for Seven Towns at all.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2013)

I agree with you Cubeizh but for me if I want someone to enjoy playing/solving a Rubik's cube puzzle I want it to be a good turning puzzle but not as fast as a Dayan cube. I would also not want to hear form them saying "Why won't this Rubik's cube puzzle turn?"


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I agree with you Cubeizh but for me if I want someone to enjoy playing/solving a Rubik's cube puzzle I want it to be a good turning puzzle but not as fast as a Dayan cube. I would also not want to hear form them saying "Why won't this Rubik's cube puzzle turn?"



Michael, you're probably one of my favorite cubers. You are always so awesome, everything that you say is meaningful and worth hearing.
BUt, you're just not as fast as some. Some people ONLY find they happiness that comes with cubing by doing so fast. Seeing 6.81 on a timer is what gives me the kick out of cubing I love so much. That being said, Rubik's old brand is hard to get enjoyment out of. (My pb is like 9.9x on Rubik's brand)
Btw, I found a video of somebody using a prototype Rubik's 2.0 ten months ago, before I even started cubing. I guess it's the Rubik's 1.5b ;P


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Michael, you're probably one of my favorite cubers. You are always so awesome, everything that you say is meaningful and worth hearing.
> BUt, you're just not as fast as some. Some people ONLY find they happiness that comes with cubing by doing so fast. Seeing 6.81 on a timer is what gives me the kick out of cubing I love so much. That being said, Rubik's old brand is hard to get enjoyment out of. (My pb is like 9.9x on Rubik's brand)
> Btw, I found a video of somebody using a prototype Rubik's 2.0 ten months ago, before I even started cubing. I guess it's the Rubik's 1.5b ;P



But I was more talking about the people who are not into Speedsolving/cubing like we are. Also before there was the ShengShou 6x6 there was the V-cube 6x6 that is very clicky and not a very good turning puzzle. But with the V-cube 6x6 we would have ether modded it to make it smother or just left it as is with no modding. And at the time the V-cube 6x6 mod was a good mod but allot of people would attempt the mod and sometimes fail resulting an unusable 6x6.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 10, 2013)

cubizh said:


> (...) *I feel the ordinary people that buy a cube (young or adult) want to be able to use it more than 5 moves without hurting and throwing it aside in frustration and boredom.* (...)



You're right, a cube which is painful to turn is pretty bad. But that was the old design. The 2.0 is not painful at all, it is just tight in a healthy way. And for wrist-turns (i.e., no fingertricks, which is unnecessary in this case) is actually quite comfortable - a huge improvement from the old design (I know, I actually have one).

EDIT: But thankfully, they recognised that, so they made two versions (the slow cube and the speedcube), and everyone can decide which one he wants to give as a gift for their children for Christmas. Or similar.


----------



## cubizh (Dec 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> for me if I want someone to enjoy playing/solving a Rubik's cube puzzle I want it to be a good turning puzzle but not as fast as a Dayan cube.


Of course. Completely loose or too fast is not the desired effect for a general purpose puzzle either. Something that doesn't hurt or is a chore to turn or doesn't lock up to milimetric precision should be the desired goal.


Renslay said:


> You're right, a cube which is painful to turn is pretty bad. But that was the old design. The 2.0 is not painful at all, it is just tight in a healthy way. And for wrist-turns (i.e., no fingertricks, which is unnecessary in this case) is actually quite comfortable - a huge improvement from the old design (I know, I actually have one).


I will check for myself as soon as I find a local store that carries them


----------



## s3rzz (Dec 10, 2013)

Was going to just ask this, are the speed versions going to be sold in stores? Almost positive I'd impulse buy one at a store rather than order from rubik's .com


----------



## kcl (Dec 10, 2013)

rj said:


> Hmmm....
> I see. I have a Vcube 3 and it's nothing like this.



The PATENT. Not the cube.


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 10, 2013)

I just received mine today and I must say I am very pleased with them. I wish I bought another to mess around with modding the centers, though. Otherwise its a decent speedcube.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2013)

Toxhicide said:


> I just received mine today and I must say I am very pleased with them. I wish I bought another to mess around with modding the centers, though. Otherwise its a decent speedcube.



which one the speed or the 2.0?


----------



## Renslay (Dec 10, 2013)

Toxhicide said:


> I just received mine today and I must say I am very pleased with them. I wish I bought another to mess around with modding the centers, though. *Otherwise its a decent speedcube.*





Michael Womack said:


> which one the speed or the 2.0?



I think here is your answer.


----------



## Toxhicide (Dec 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> which one the speed or the 2.0?



I got the speed cube. Keep in mind, to anyone who is buying, the tension are not set too well in all cubes. I got 3 for myself, a friend, and my brother, and one cube was much looser and caught more than the other two. It's a good speedcube to start out with. 

I feel that if the centers were modded to improve reverse corner cutting, as normal cutting is fine, and the cube was lubed and tensioned well, it could be people's mains who like the cubes feel, as others have said. I don't like how it catches personally.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> But I was more talking about the people who are not into Speedsolving/cubing like we are. Also before there was the ShengShou 6x6 there was the V-cube 6x6 that is very clicky and not a very good turning puzzle. But with the V-cube 6x6 we would have ether modded it to make it smother or just left it as is with no modding. And at the time the V-cube 6x6 mod was a good mod but allot of people would attempt the mod and sometimes fail resulting an unusable 6x6.



That's a good point. I haven't been around long enough to know what it's like to NOT have options and large selection in the events I focus on. I haven't been around long enough to have to take what I get and deal with it. Even still, either SS 5x5 could be better than it is, or I'm just a horribly inaccurate turner who thinks I have a bad cube. Rubik's brand is gold in the hands of a new cuber, and a Weilong would be considered otherworldly. So I guess it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## dexterford (May 23, 2014)

*Hi Is this new rubik's cube reliable against popping? http://eu.rubiks.com/store/pr*

Hi

Is this new rubik's cube reliable against popping?

http://eu.rubiks.com/store/product/new-rubiks-3x3-cube

Thanks


----------



## LiuHP (May 27, 2014)

It never pops


----------



## Michael Womack (May 27, 2014)

LiuHP said:


> It never pops



The older Rubik's brands the 1.0 version never pops also.


----------



## Tahrbo (May 28, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> The older Rubik's brands the 1.0 version never pops also.



qft

The one good thing, the BEST thing about the Rubik's brand is their durability. They're made so that Daddy doesn't need to return a broken cube after Jimmy was too rough with it. You'd have to drop one of those things onto a pretty hard surface to get it to break apart, and a similar impact would make a real speedcube look like something melting out of the LEGO Movie.

In exchange for the top notch durability is the infamously bad turn quality. The best 3 Rubik's that I own can corner cut about 5 or 10 degrees. I'm not even sure because the angle is barely perceptible.


----------



## Petro Leum (May 28, 2014)

since its rubiks brand, it most probably wont even come apart if you want it too.

[email protected] description:

" With lots of practice you can solve it in under 10 seconds!"

no. this is so wrong.

EDIT: To actually help you, now, i advise you to NOT BUY THIS PRODUCT. if yo uwant a truly pop resistant but also usable cube, get the C V from WitEden. its decently fast, corner cuts, feels better than the C IV, and i promise you wont be able to pop it, ever!


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> one good thing, the BEST thing about the Rubik's brand is their durability. They're made so that Daddy doesn't need to return a broken cube after Jimmy was too rough with it. You'd have to drop one of those things onto a pretty hard surface to get it to break apart, and a similar impact would make a real speedcube look like something melting out of the LEGO Movie.


It's funny... I've heard several stories of official Rubik's cubes breaking from being dropped onto a hard floor. Usually it's the core that goes. Meanwhile nobody talks about the durability of V-cubes, but even a V-cube 7x7x7 can be dropped onto concrete or kicked around 0 despite the complex design.


----------



## pipkiksass (May 28, 2014)

Petro Leum said:


> " With lots of practice you can solve it in under 10 seconds!"



Yeah. The site is just awful really. The following sentence ("Rubik’s Cube is the incredibly addictive, and has fascinated fans since it arrived in 1980") makes no sense whatsoever. Add to that the minor (6 year) discrepancy between their date and the actual invention of the cube. 

It was actually released (I believe) in 1977, but released under the current (i.e. Seven Towns) license in 1980. So they're talking about their product, rather than the cube itself, which means that the statement implies that the previously branded "magic cube" was not fascinating, and only became fascinating when the cube was rebranded with Rubik's name! 

None of which inspire me to purchase a Rubik's 2.0. Sorry Erno!


----------



## Yoheicube (May 28, 2014)

In Japan, Speed Cubing Kit 2.0 will out at the end of July!!

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/auc-ookawaya/4975430508333/


----------



## Tempus (May 28, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> The one good thing, the BEST thing about the Rubik's brand is their durability. They're made so that Daddy doesn't need to return a broken cube after Jimmy was too rough with it. You'd have to drop one of those things onto a pretty hard surface to get it to break apart, and a similar impact would make a real speedcube look like something melting out of the LEGO Movie.


I couldn't disagree more. Back in the '80s, I had a "Rubik's Revenge" 4x4. In short order, and with no abuse, the retaining tab broke off one of the center pieces, causing it to fall apart. The tab could not be glued back on due to the narrow edge, so I bought a replacement. I took the replacement out of the box, and literally on the _very first turn_ it just fell apart in my hands. The cause? The retaining tab had once again broken off of a center piece. On the very...first...turn.

Perhaps their 3x3s last, but couldn't that just be because people's hands hurt so much that they give up and put it in storage for years at a time?


----------



## Robert-Y (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, almost 10 years ago when I first got into 4x4x4, some of the centres of my Rubik's brand 4x4x4 cube would break when I was solving it. Still better than no cube at all


----------



## Tahrbo (May 29, 2014)

Tempus said:


> I couldn't disagree more. Back in the '80s, I had a "Rubik's Revenge" 4x4. In short order, and with no abuse, the retaining tab broke off one of the center pieces, causing it to fall apart. The tab could not be glued back on due to the narrow edge, so I bought a replacement. I took the replacement out of the box, and literally on the _very first turn_ it just fell apart in my hands. The cause? The retaining tab had once again broken off of a center piece. On the very...first...turn.
> 
> Perhaps their 3x3s last, but couldn't that just be because people's hands hurt so much that they give up and put it in storage for years at a time?



Actually I'm going to agree with you somewhat, which means I'm contradicting myself, lol. I own a Rubik's 4x4x4 and 5x5x5. Within a day of opening my 5x5x5, a piece from somewhere inside the cube broke off. I have no idea how the innards work, so I don't know how crucial that piece is. Regardless of that, the cube did not feel very stable when I turned it. I gave up not too soon after. The 4x4x4 felt a bit more sturdy, but not nearly as good as a 3x3x3.

So, I think a Rubik's 3x3x3 is extremely durable. Their own 4x4x4's and 5x5x5's are another matter, and I've experienced one of them breaking a piece onto my chest while I was trying to learn it. I got them for 80% off on a clearance so it's no big loss.


----------

